# 1967 Vent Window is loose



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

I just purchased a 1967 GTO and the passenger side vent window is super loose. The wind pushes it closed.  

Do I have to take the door panel off to tighten this up or is there a way without taking the panel off? I purchased a door handle remover to try to take off the panel but it doesn't seem to want to come off. I'm not sure how much force to use. Same with the window handle. 

Do I pull the remove or push it since the part you hold is about 2" away from the door. 

Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Not sure it can be adjusted. The tension is provided by a small coil spring on the end of the pivot shaft below the wing window frame. Yes, to get to it you would need to remove the door panel. As for the tool, you will be pushing - does not require much pressure at all. You are just pushing on a small clip. Slide the tool in generally aligned with the handle itself. Move it around and the tool should slip into a slot displacing the clip. Then the handle should come off. Not a lot of force on any of this. Matt


----------



## VA67GTO (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I've watched a few videos on removing the clips from the door and window handle. 

Hopefully I can adjust something to tighten it up. Thanks.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

The small coil spring is tensioned by a nut, it is on the lower pivot shaft of the wing window. you can tighten the nut and increase the drag on the window so it will stay open. You will have to remove the door panel to access the nut. Use a panel removal tool to get behind the blind clips on the panel so you don't damage the panel


----------

